# What are these tracks of?



## daddyduck (Nov 2, 2001)

Airoh said:


> It's a college kid trying to find his way back to his dorm.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## frostbite (Dec 22, 2004)

Those are skunh tracks believe it. I found out the hard way

:yikes:


----------



## modo1221 (Jan 17, 2003)

I don't know if there is water near. Ok Michigan there water near.
I would bet money it a Musrat


----------



## frostbite (Dec 22, 2004)

If you follow them far enough they will lead in and out of every fox, coyote den or hole they can find in search of left overs inside the holes or dens. My theory is that they go in and out of the dens at night scavaging while the fox and coyote are hunting. Ive caught a couple of them in footholds out away from the dens they are checking out. 
I trap a a working apple orchard that is loaded with them, so I have to try to work around them while targetting fox. They can really stink up your traps


----------



## modo1221 (Jan 17, 2003)

skunk, kinda cold for them to run around but it could be. seen some road kill as of late. If your traping Fox that skunk is GOLD. Nothing better that a skunk set, garanteed Fox


----------



## fishing addict (Mar 15, 2003)

...if we keep guessing long enough,we are bound to hit it right,sooner or later.It's probably one of the animals above,already.


----------



## Fishbum2 (Jan 15, 2005)

I see the same thing around my birdfeeder. If you can see some trail drag, its a 
'possum. Or it is a skunk.


----------



## Lil' Tanker (Jan 9, 2002)

IT'S A WOLVERINE

IT CAME ACROSS FROM CANADA ON A GARBAGE TRUCK!!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lunker (Aug 27, 2001)

very old squirrel


----------



## deerslayer#1 (Nov 8, 2004)

gotta be a cougar:yikes:


----------



## Wayneharris1958 (Jan 25, 2005)

I am thinking if ya follow them the will lead you to the keebler elf tree..... I think the elves are are dragging bags of cookies off to the stores..........:lol:


----------



## vandermi (Jun 6, 2003)

baby bigfoot!


----------



## fishing addict (Mar 15, 2003)

Wayneharris1958 said:


> I am thinking if ya follow them the will lead you to the keebler elf tree..... I think the elves are are dragging bags of cookies off to the stores..........:lol:



Never mind;
I'll come up and follow them for you.
[HmHmm;cookies!]


----------



## D Buck (Oct 22, 2004)

well, opposum is my best bet ;

but mabey a SKUNK:yikes:


----------

